

Show HN: JuryWatch - receive an SMS when the jury reaches a verdict. - freddy

If you're like the rest of us you're glued to the television waiting for a verdict in the Casey Anthony trial. JuryWatch enables you to leave the television and receive a text message when the jury is done deliberating so you can run back to your televisions and watch the event.  Can see it at: http://jurywatch.com
======
freddy
Clickable: <http://jurywatch.com>

